

Graph drawing by high-dimensional embedding (2004) [pdf] - aethertap
http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/papers/highdimensionalGD.pdf

======
aethertap
I used this technique in a javascript application to render large graphs
(>200k nodes). On my laptop, with my simple implementation, it could lay out a
graph of that size in about 5-10 seconds (running in firefox 20-something I
think). Given the amount of time required for getting a force-directed layout,
this algorithm literally saved the whole project.

The layout it produces strongly emphasizes hierarchy, at least in my
implementation. While it's not as pretty as a real force-directed layout for
the type of data I was rendering, it's quite passable visually.

